
Screenful: a readable program that does something interesting and fits in one screen - kirubakaran
http://www.accesscom.com/~darius/hacks/screenfuls/screen1.html
======
ComputerGuru
I really don't see what's the big deal. Lots of programs do lots of things
without using lots of space..

------
bprater
Huh? What? More explanation please?

